# Johhny's Gone!



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

hey guys, just to let u no johnny's on holiday so adrian (Mr Marine) is incharge 

am i right adrian?? :driver:


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Yep, been a hectic day - thanks for the orders !

:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

And that warehouse was probably, oh, about 120 degrees, eh Adrian?


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

!! at least - but I'll let you in to a little secret - we have another rather good picker and packer now - his first day today !!! 

- So managed to cover some training on where and how to pack the products for despatch, checking the lids, spray heads with what ranges etc etc- we don't want to let the service drop !

I think he might wear shorts tomorrow !:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Good stuff Adrian! PS when are you getting the APC back in?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Marine said:


> I think he might wear shorts tomorrow !:lol:


:doublesho Adrian - standards are slipping mate


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Brazo - APC fingers crossed Thursday ..........expecting confirmation sometime today. Will post on the C and S traders section when I hear.

We're expecting a huge delivery on Thursday this week, I reckon somebody planned that ! Mentioning no names !

- and Andy - it's OK - he has trousers on ! - He said it wouldn't look right ! 

So standards are still as high as ever !


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Glad to hear it - wouldn't want things slipping in the Big Man's absence :lol:


----------

